# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Echanges de donnes entre ArrayList et fichiers texte

## Morby

bonjour  tous

toujours sur mon 1er projet avec des clients, des produits et une liste d'achat... afin d'viter de devoir rentrer des infos de client et de produit pour tester les achats et rendre le programme rellement fonctionnel, je souhaite rendre mes donnes client et produit persistantes.

Je souhaite faire a avec des fichiers texte, pcq pour l'instant c'est tout ce que j'ai appris  faire*, et encore on a pass 1h dessus en cours, pas de quoi maitriser l'engin, bcp de chose m'chappent encore et j'ai pas trouv mon bonheur sur google pour ce cas de figure que je sais de nature atypique (parce que les pro bossent avec des SGBD, mais a, on a pas encore abord en cours)... 

je souhaite dans un 1er temps stocker mes clients, dont voici le constructeur :


```

```

j'ai aussi cr une arraylist qui sert pour l'affichage sous forme de JTable


```

```

Au dmarrage de mon programme, je souhaite bien entendu lire ce fichier texte pour le charger dans une arraylist

pour commencer, sous quelle forme dois-je enregistrer mes donnes client dans le fichier texte ? sous forme de lignes avec des sparateurs que j'ajoute ?

Ensuite comment je lis ces infos pour les charger dans mon arraylist ? lignes par lignes compltes ? de manire squentielle entre chaque sparateur ?

un exemple de code pour les 2 cas de figure me rendrait bien service...
merci d'avance


* : on a aussi vu avec un autre prof les bases de donnes DB4Object, mais a a rendu toutes nos machines en salle de TP trs instables et il parait que c'est assez peu utilis dans le monde du travail, donc mme si a semble simple  utiliser je prfre viter de polluer Eclipse avec a, j'attendrais les cours sur hibernate qui arrivent dans qlq semaines
 ::mouarf::

----------


## wax78

Si tu veux/dois vraiment jouer avec les fichier texte et crire toi mme la sauvegarde/chargement, alors tu px utiliser un format comme le CSV.

1 ligne est une entre de ton arraylist.
Chaque variable d'une ligne est spare par un sparateur ( ; par exemple )

Il existe peut tre des librairies pour te faciliter le travail, mais c'est 40 lignes de code a tout casser pour lire/crire ton fichier.

Mais sinon il existe mieux niveau persistance  :;):

----------


## Morby

merci pour ta rponse
effectivement je suis bien conscient qu'il existe mieux pour la persistance, mais on a pas encore abord ces solutions en cours. d'un autre cot je ne connais pas non plus le format CSV, l'horloge tourne et la date de remise de mon projet approche  grand pas. 
je suis donc contraint de laisser tomber l'option persistance des donnes afin d'esprer pouvoir terminer le projet en temps et en heure.

que l'assistance se rassure, tel Terminator "je reviendrais" pour vous embeter avec mes questions de dbutant :p

----------


## kalina

bonjour,
je peux te proposer quelque chose de trs simple et rapide  faire:
1)comme tu dis tu peux enregistrer tes donnes client dans le fichier texte, sous forme de lignes avec des sparateurs(des ; par ex)
2)pour charger les donnes tu lis les donnes ligne par ligne comme ceci :


```

```

tu peux mme utiliser une arraylist pour chaque type de token(pour chaque colonne on va dire) si a t'arrange!
bon courage :;):

----------

